

Turning a laptop into a CCTV - Keats
http://vincent.is/turning-a-laptop-into-cctv/

======
joezydeco
Curious why the author didn't use an existing project like Motion.

[http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome](http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Can anyone comment on whether it's worth using Motion or ZoneMinder or similar
today? I was thinking about using ZoneMinder for a simple 4-camera setup, but
it seems like there are kits (with proprietary software) which are cheaper and
easier to set up.

~~~
click170
I use motion at home.

Interestingly, the CPU usage went from 0 to ~30% when I added the first
camera, but there was no noticeable increase in CPU usage adding the other 2
cameras.

I use it to record any detected motion, works a charm. It even has a feature
to dynamically ignore parts of the screen. Say part of your camera's field of
view catches a plant that blows in the breeze, the system will learn to ignore
that area of the screen.

~~~
click170
Edit: In fact, you can use motion to record images of the motion that it
detects. You can then plug those images into OpenCV for facial recognition.
Both Motion and OpenCV are very powerful pieces of software and they can
compliment each other nicely.

Edit: ... or Reply.

------
valdiorn
I know it's really popular to use a lot of different TLDs these days, but
there was a time when I saw a .is domain and could be very certain it was
Icelandic (where I'm from).

I don't particularly like people using TLDs randomly, especially when they
have a very strong correlation with a specific location, and the person or
company using the domain has zero relation to that location.

(of course it's entirely your right, since you pay for it, and I have no right
to tell you what you can or cannot do, but I'll still express my opinion)

Anyway, the project is cool, thanks for posting!

------
tantalor
Tough to read (honestly couldn't make it past the first paragraph) because of
all the parenthetical expressions (which interrupt the train of thought) in
every sentence.

~~~
arm
Pretty sure it’s grammatically incorrect as well. All those parentheses should
probably be removed and replaced with em dashes.

~~~
Keats
Sorry for that, I'll fix them tonight. It's quite obvious that there are too
many looking at the article again

------
bobosha
OpenCV has a number of motion detection and blob tracking algorithms....those
can reduce false alarms significantly. Curious why the author did not use
those...

------
aprdm
Sorry for the offtopic but is this wordpress? If so which theme? :)

~~~
Keats
It's pelican with the Hyde theme
([https://github.com/poole/hyde](https://github.com/poole/hyde)) I ported to
pelican: [https://github.com/Keats/pelican-
hyde](https://github.com/Keats/pelican-hyde)

------
tom_scrace
Nice writeup!

